# Anyone else getting a kick out of this Milorginite frenzy?



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

I mean, wtf? Lol! People thinking it's the end all, be all fert. It's great but it isn't all that.

Love the "Put Milo down yesterday, I dont see any change? or "I bought the rest of Lowes stock, look at the 900 lbs in my truck!!1" (has 1k yard)

I know it's mostly youtubers bumping it but there are equivalent or better alternatives out there.

Milwaukee peeps s*** gold apparently. Lol


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

It's not as bad as people pushing straight soybean meal "fertilizers," like Andersons 7-1-2 Innova, or Pure Organic Lawn food. These products are pretty much straight soybean meal that you can buy at any feed store much much cheaper -- $20 for a 50 pound bag.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

RDZed said:


> I mean, wtf? Lol! People thinking it's the end all, be all fert. It's great but it isn't all that.
> 
> Love the "Put Milo down yesterday, I dont see any change? or "I bought the rest of Lowes stock, look at the 900 lbs in my truck!!1" (has 1k yard)
> 
> ...


I think the main issue is people not understanding the way milorganite works. Yes Allyn Hane throws it down in February but he lives in Southwest Florida. I have to shake my head when I see people in the Midwest applying it in March. It does have its place and it is good for people just learning to put out fertilizer but temps have to right. I saw good results from it in June and July last year. But we were hot and wet. Throw it down when it's cool or warm with no water and it doesn't do much.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh, I have no problem with it, at all. I used it exclusively in 2016-17. It's a fantastic fert, if you know what you're doing and what to expect.

Some of hoarders have zero idea what theyre doing but they're going get it all... and post pics of their spoils. Lmao. Milo and Tubers have done a fantastic job of creating this frenzy. I enjoy sitting in the catbird seat and watching it.

That said, I'm a believer of N-ext products. No carbon x, but the liquids are solid products.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah I'm not a Milo guy and never plan on buying it. Definitely think the Milo craze is mostly driven my youtubers and a little bit from sites like this. Then as I order my N-EXT bio-stimulant products from GCI Turf, I'm like crap I'm just like the Milo guys just with a different product haha.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Not really though. There's no shortage on Next products. Not that I'm aware of at least, other than CX.

Humic 12, Green Punch, Air 8 and rgs have all done wonders on my Bermuda this past 8 months. I let my yard go to s*** for a while because of 3 back surgeries. They're 5 times as much as a couple bags of milo but they've done a s***ton more to my turf and soil than milo could have.


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

Lol that's funny. I definitely take all the YouTube stuff with a grain of salt $$


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Honestly, I think its lazy people taking the lazy and cheap route to what they think is turf glory. It ain't that easy and the milo pushers are preying on it. It's a great fert but not as amazing as some would suggest.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

RDZed said:


> Honestly, I think its lazy people taking the lazy and cheap route to what they think is turf glory. It ain't that easy and the milo pushers are preying on it. It's a great fert but not as amazing as some would suggest.


It's not cheap either. Milo would cost be a hell of a lot more to apply to my 20k vs my normal fert.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Well, 20k man. Lol. Nothing is cheap. Haha.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I think one Youtube guy in particular is responsible for a lot of it. After years of convincing people that it's totally ok to pay $7.50 per pound of N with Milorganite, now he's pushing basically urea at $5.50 per pound of N on the premise that "it's cheaper than Milorganite". You can say what you want but you have to hand it to him, he's a sales genius - and I mean that sincerely :thumbup:


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Remember the Chapin backpack sprayer craze? Now everyone on youtube is using hose end sprayers. Pretty soon LCN gonna be selling hose out of his store.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

RDZed said:


> Oh, I have no problem with it, at all. I used it exclusively in 2016-17. It's a fantastic fert, if you know what you're doing and what to expect.
> 
> Some of hoarders have zero idea what theyre doing but they're going get it all... and post pics of their spoils. Lmao. Milo and Tubers have done a fantastic job of creating this frenzy. I enjoy sitting in the catbird seat and watching it.
> 
> That said, I'm a believer of N-ext products. No carbon x, but the liquids are solid products.


I ordered the bio stem yesterday. I can relate on the back issues. Had number 4 2 months ago. I'm hoping the hose end sprayer and N-Ext products will allow me to at least give it some love till I'm all the way recouped.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I have no problem with it, at all. I used it exclusively in 2016-17. It's a fantastic fert, if you know what you're doing and what to expect.
> ...


Hose end sprayer is the way to go for the N-ext products, i think you will like it.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm not exactly on the Milo hype train, but I don't point at it and laugh at those riding the train either.

Milo is just fine for what it is, something different than the typical high salt index, 4 step program is providing for homeowners. Yes, there are better options out there, but for a beginner Milo is a step in the right direction, even if only as an over-the-top application to another program. Keep in mind, full price Milo is $7.49 here, but I never pay more than $6/bag on sale.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Milo is not.bad I used it when I first got into to lawn care but it the results were ok and take awhile to show. Also, now I'm treating 8,000 sq. Ft and still have about 5,000 more to get grass on so I go for the more economical and fast acting option. I put down a bag of triple 19 on all of that for $27. To get the same amount of nitrogen down via milo would have been double.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Miggity said:


> I'm not exactly on the Milo hype train, but I don't point at it and laugh at those riding the train either.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd (Sep 8, 2018)

Not to sound like THAT guy but I am a long time Milorganite user well before the explosion...just about everyone's thoughts here echo my thoughts from last year or even the year before a bit...it doesn't bother me any more tho....I may even feel this way about the liquid stuff...maybe it works but it seems time consuming and over pitched...I don't doubt the effectiveness but it not a miracle potion and at what point do you decide "I'm gonna spend less time operating on this lawn and let it do it's thing as I monitor and help it along" getting organic matter into your soil and building that profile/structure and working with that soil food web is still possible without tons of time spent as well as money on shiny new products/tools.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I much prefer organics for Spring and a lot of early Fall fertilization, but I only use 0.5 lb of N from Milo in the Spring, balancing it with something that has some Potassium for the other 0.5 lb of N. My soil is always in need of more Potassium, but not really in need of more Phos.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I agree, its way over rated. I use it once a year when the Bermuda is coming out of dormancy.


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

Green said:


> I much prefer organics for Spring and a lot of early Fall fertilization, but I only use 0.5 lb of N from Milo in the Spring, balancing it with something that has some Potassium for the other 0.5 lb of N. My soil is always in need of more Potassium, but not really in need of more Phos.


+1


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

To be honest, posts like that make me sad. The comments just make it worse.

Again, it's a great fert if your expectations are realistic.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I just bought my first bag and love the results. Maybe you guys are just doing it wrong.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Lol!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

RDZed said:


> ... but the liquids are solid products.


Here I am, wondering if I'm the only person that laughed out loud at the pun above... :thumbup:

Oh, and to stay on topic, I think Milorganite (although I use Bay State Fertilizer instead) is a great fertilizer for the average homeowner -- easy to apply with low risk of burning, a slow release of nitrogen, low nutrient density to minimize overlap problems and allow it to be applied in multiple passes, a good use of a waste product rather than putting it in a landfill, and providing a mostly balanced diet for the lawn including calcium, iron, and some micronutrients (e.g. copper and zinc).

I normally add a bit of sulfate of potash to it to supply potassium for our sandy soil.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have been tempted to try (for my trouble area) but never find it on sale. $18 for 32# bag at Lowes and the garden center has it at $30 for 50# bag. Think I will my triple 13 for the year and see how my soil test comes out next year...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

ctrav said:


> I have been tempted to try (for my trouble area) but never find it on sale. $18 for 32# bag at Lowes and the garden center has it at $30 for 50# bag. Think I will my triple 13 for the year and see how my soil test comes out next year...


If you have one spot that has trouble, you might just try the cheapest route, which would be Urea. Pump the bermuda with N until it can spread. Another option is to buy Hou-Actinite. It's the local version of Milo for much less. It's at Ewings and HD. Call first.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > I have been tempted to try (for my trouble area) but never find it on sale. $18 for 32# bag at Lowes and the garden center has it at $30 for 50# bag. Think I will my triple 13 for the year and see how my soil test comes out next year...
> ...


Thanks @dfw_pilot...


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

I live in Mass. I had a neighbor ranting and raving about how he could not find Milo. I told him our sewage waste water is recycled in the same fashion and it can be bought for $3.75 a bag.

He tried to tell me it was not the same. He had no idea what Milo actually was. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> I live in Mass. I had a neighbor ranting and raving about how he could not find Milo. I told him our sewage waste water is recycled in the same fashion and it can be bought for $3.75 a bag.
> 
> He tried to tell me it was not the same. He had no idea what Milo actually was. 🤦‍♂️


Can't fix stupid. I buy mine for a Jefferson per ton. Same treatment process.


----------

